# Religion of Peace



## Weatherman2020

Time for Imam Obama to give us another distorted history lesson on the Crusades.


A mob of unidentified Muslims in eastern Uganda beat a Christian woman to death, saying her family hadn’t heeded their warning against converting to Christianity from Islam and preaching the Gospel. Her brother-in-law was killed a month ago for the same reason.

The victim, identified as Mamwikomba Mwanika, the mother of eight, was dragged from her home in Kalampete village in Kibuku District and hacked to death last week, according to Morning Star News.


The mob arrived in the night and asked for her husband, also a convert, and told her, “Your husband has followed the religion of his brother, and we had warned you people to stop these activities, but our message has landed on deaf ears.”

Muslim Mob Kills Christian Mother in Uganda for Converting to Christianity


----------



## JakeStarkey

Don't be that dork.  Both sides are wrong.

February of last year 
Tens of thousands of Muslims flee Christian militias in Central African Republic  Tens of thousands of Muslims flee Christian militias in Central African Republic

Jan of this year  
UN: Muslims ethnically cleansed in CAR
UN: Muslims ethnically cleansed in CAR

February of this year
Christian Militias Slaughtering African Muslims Because Christianity Is A Religion Of Peace
Christian Militias Slaughtering African Muslims Because Christianity Is A Religion Of Peace


----------



## S.J.

JakeStarkey said:


> Don't be that dork.  Both sides are wrong.
> 
> February of last year
> Tens of thousands of Muslims flee Christian militias in Central African Republic  Tens of thousands of Muslims flee Christian militias in Central African Republic
> 
> Jan of this year
> UN: Muslims ethnically cleansed in CAR
> UN: Muslims ethnically cleansed in CAR
> 
> February of this year
> Christian Militias Slaughtering African Muslims Because Christianity Is A Religion Of Peace
> Christian Militias Slaughtering African Muslims Because Christianity Is A Religion Of Peace


It's a bitch when the Christians start fighting back, isn't it?


----------



## TheOldSchool

Weatherman2020 said:


> Time for Imam Obama to give us another distorted history lesson on the Crusades.
> 
> 
> A mob of unidentified Muslims in eastern Uganda beat a Christian woman to death, saying her family hadn’t heeded their warning against converting to Christianity from Islam and preaching the Gospel. Her brother-in-law was killed a month ago for the same reason.
> 
> The victim, identified as Mamwikomba Mwanika, the mother of eight, was dragged from her home in Kalampete village in Kibuku District and hacked to death last week, according to Morning Star News.
> 
> 
> The mob arrived in the night and asked for her husband, also a convert, and told her, “Your husband has followed the religion of his brother, and we had warned you people to stop these activities, but our message has landed on deaf ears.”
> 
> Muslim Mob Kills Christian Mother in Uganda for Converting to Christianity


All lives matter.


----------



## JakeStarkey

All lives matter, and the Christians are no more innocent than the Muslims in Africa.

Both sides have to back up.  They won't, because the strife is tribal as well.


----------



## S.J.

Kind of like when the Palestinians recently started killing Israeli citizens and the Israelis started fighting back and Obama said BOTH sides should stop (as if both sides were to blame).


----------



## JakeStarkey

S.J. said:


> Kind of like when the Palestinians recently started killing Israeli citizens and the Israelis started fighting back and Obama said BOTH sides should stop (as if both sides were to blame).


He's wrong, particularly, and you are, generally.  Son, you have trouble with context.  You always have had this problem.


----------



## gallantwarrior

JakeStarkey said:


> Don't be that dork.  Both sides are wrong.
> 
> February of last year
> Tens of thousands of Muslims flee Christian militias in Central African Republic  Tens of thousands of Muslims flee Christian militias in Central African Republic
> 
> Jan of this year
> UN: Muslims ethnically cleansed in CAR
> UN: Muslims ethnically cleansed in CAR
> 
> February of this year
> Christian Militias Slaughtering African Muslims Because Christianity Is A Religion Of Peace
> Christian Militias Slaughtering African Muslims Because Christianity Is A Religion Of Peace


Why would you have a problem with them fighting back?  Seems like "turn the other cheek" is just getting them hacked to hell, their churches burned wholesale, and any associated historical artifacts destroyed.  If I were a Christian in a country that was being attacked by the muslim animal hordes, I'd damned sure be proactive in my defense.  Seems the only thing muslim sub-humans understand is gross, obtuse violence.


----------



## JakeStarkey

gallantwarrior said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be that dork.  Both sides are wrong.
> 
> February of last year
> Tens of thousands of Muslims flee Christian militias in Central African Republic  Tens of thousands of Muslims flee Christian militias in Central African Republic
> 
> Jan of this year
> UN: Muslims ethnically cleansed in CAR
> UN: Muslims ethnically cleansed in CAR
> 
> February of this year
> Christian Militias Slaughtering African Muslims Because Christianity Is A Religion Of Peace
> Christian Militias Slaughtering African Muslims Because Christianity Is A Religion Of Peace
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you have a problem with them fighting back?  Seems like "turn the other cheek" is just getting them hacked to hell, their churches burned wholesale, and any associated historical artifacts destroyed.  If I were a Christian in a country that was being attacked by the muslim animal hordes, I'd damned sure be proactive in my defense.  Seems the only thing muslim sub-humans understand is gross, obtuse violence.
Click to expand...

GW, those are your words, not mine.  Both sides are fighting each other; both sides are burning, maiming, torturing, and killing in Africa.

The Palestinian teenagers with knives are flat our assassins.  Kill them.


----------



## Old Yeller

One side is always at Fault.  Muslims are clearly at fault since day 1 about 9999999999 to 1.  They are going to eliminate you and everyone not like them when they can.   The only answer is eliminate Muslims from the planet.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## S.J.

JakeStarkey said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of like when the Palestinians recently started killing Israeli citizens and the Israelis started fighting back and Obama said BOTH sides should stop (as if both sides were to blame).
> 
> 
> 
> He's wrong, particularly, and you are, generally.  Son, you have trouble with context.  You always have had this problem.
Click to expand...

Bottom line is that the Christians have been targeted by muslims everywhere in the world and your only defense of them is to say "both sides do it" (as if this were some kind of schoolyard scuffle).


----------



## JakeStarkey

num_nut said:


> One side is always at Fault.  Muslims are clearly at fault since day 1 about 9999999999 to 1.  They are going to eliminate you and everyone not like them when they can.   The only answer is eliminate Muslims from the planet.


You are well named.


----------



## JakeStarkey

I am not defending Muslims, S. J. those are your words not mine.  

Withdraw from the ME, and let the Arabs and Turks and Persians and Russians and whatever kill one another, while we continue to build energy independence.


----------



## gallantwarrior

JakeStarkey said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be that dork.  Both sides are wrong.
> 
> February of last year
> Tens of thousands of Muslims flee Christian militias in Central African Republic  Tens of thousands of Muslims flee Christian militias in Central African Republic
> 
> Jan of this year
> UN: Muslims ethnically cleansed in CAR
> UN: Muslims ethnically cleansed in CAR
> 
> February of this year
> Christian Militias Slaughtering African Muslims Because Christianity Is A Religion Of Peace
> Christian Militias Slaughtering African Muslims Because Christianity Is A Religion Of Peace
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you have a problem with them fighting back?  Seems like "turn the other cheek" is just getting them hacked to hell, their churches burned wholesale, and any associated historical artifacts destroyed.  If I were a Christian in a country that was being attacked by the muslim animal hordes, I'd damned sure be proactive in my defense.  Seems the only thing muslim sub-humans understand is gross, obtuse violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GW, those are your words, not mine.  Both sides are fighting each other; both sides are burning, maiming, torturing, and killing in Africa.
> 
> The Palestinian teenagers with knives are flat our assassins.  Kill them.
Click to expand...

What would you suggest as a solution?  They've been killing each other in that part of the world since humanity crawled out of caves and established tribes.  I'd be happy enough to leave them to  it if they would just stay where they are.  Unfortunately, some of those tribes feel compelled to infect my world with their sick religion.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Vigilante said:


>




Actually both of those images depict a world with Islam. 
​


----------



## gallantwarrior

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually both of those images depict a world with Islam.
> ​
Click to expand...

Yes, but only one of those images is a conclusive fact.


----------



## S.J.

JakeStarkey said:


> I am not defending Muslims, S. J. those are your words not mine.
> 
> Withdraw from the ME, and let the Arabs and Turks and Persians and Russians and whatever kill one another, while we continue to build energy independence.


Israel isn't fighting because they WANT to, they fight because they HAVE to, so stop trying to lump them in with the psycho muslims who do it out of hate.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

gallantwarrior said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually both of those images depict a world with Islam.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but only one of those images is a conclusive fact.
Click to expand...


Islam is not to blame for human Nature

​


----------



## S.J.

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually both of those images depict a world with Islam.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but only one of those images is a conclusive fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam is not to blame for human Nature
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

You think it's human nature to torture and behead innocent people?


----------



## JakeStarkey

S.J. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not defending Muslims, S. J. those are your words not mine.
> 
> Withdraw from the ME, and let the Arabs and Turks and Persians and Russians and whatever kill one another, while we continue to build energy independence.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel isn't fighting because they WANT to, they fight because they HAVE to, so stop trying to lump them in with the psycho muslims who do it out of hate.
Click to expand...

Once again, those are your words, not mine.  Teenager knife wielders need to be killed.  Same thing if our far right or far left thugs rose up: kill them.


----------



## Coyote

JakeStarkey said:


> All lives matter, and the Christians are no more innocent than the Muslims in Africa.
> 
> Both sides have to back up.  *They won't, because the strife is tribal as well.*



Exactly.  And that's the problem with a lot of these conflicts in Africa.


----------



## S.J.

JakeStarkey said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not defending Muslims, S. J. those are your words not mine.
> 
> Withdraw from the ME, and let the Arabs and Turks and Persians and Russians and whatever kill one another, while we continue to build energy independence.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel isn't fighting because they WANT to, they fight because they HAVE to, so stop trying to lump them in with the psycho muslims who do it out of hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again, those are your words, not mine.  Teenager knife wielders need to be killed.  Same thing if our far right or *far left thugs* rose up: kill them.
Click to expand...

Like in Ferguson?


----------



## JakeStarkey

S.J. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not defending Muslims, S. J. those are your words not mine.
> 
> Withdraw from the ME, and let the Arabs and Turks and Persians and Russians and whatever kill one another, while we continue to build energy independence.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel isn't fighting because they WANT to, they fight because they HAVE to, so stop trying to lump them in with the psycho muslims who do it out of hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again, those are your words, not mine.  Teenager knife wielders need to be killed.  Same thing if our far right or *far left thugs* rose up: kill them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like in Ferguson?
Click to expand...

Like in Vidor.


----------



## Coyote

gallantwarrior said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be that dork.  Both sides are wrong.
> 
> February of last year
> Tens of thousands of Muslims flee Christian militias in Central African Republic  Tens of thousands of Muslims flee Christian militias in Central African Republic
> 
> Jan of this year
> UN: Muslims ethnically cleansed in CAR
> UN: Muslims ethnically cleansed in CAR
> 
> February of this year
> Christian Militias Slaughtering African Muslims Because Christianity Is A Religion Of Peace
> Christian Militias Slaughtering African Muslims Because Christianity Is A Religion Of Peace
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you have a problem with them fighting back?  Seems like "turn the other cheek" is just getting them hacked to hell, their churches burned wholesale, and any associated historical artifacts destroyed.  If I were a Christian in a country that was being attacked by the muslim animal hordes, I'd damned sure be proactive in my defense.  Seems the only thing muslim sub-humans understand is gross, obtuse violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GW, those are your words, not mine.  Both sides are fighting each other; both sides are burning, maiming, torturing, and killing in Africa.
> 
> The Palestinian teenagers with knives are flat our assassins.  Kill them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would you suggest as a solution?  They've been killing each other in that part of the world since humanity crawled out of caves and established tribes.  I'd be happy enough to leave them to  it if they would just stay where they are.  Unfortunately, some of those tribes feel compelled to* infect my world with their sick religion*.
Click to expand...


Which religion - Christianity or Islam? Because they've both been killing each other and committing human rights atrocities on civilians.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

S.J. said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is not to blame for human Nature​
> 
> 
> 
> You think it's human nature to torture and behead innocent people?
Click to expand...


Violence and murder have always been firmly embedded in collective human Nature, especially against those you falsely perceive as "innocent"

​


----------



## S.J.

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is not to blame for human Nature​
> 
> 
> 
> You think it's human nature to torture and behead innocent people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Violence and murder have always been firmly embedded in collective human Nature, especially against those you falsely perceive as "innocent"*
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

Women and children?


----------



## Old Yeller

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is not to blame for human Nature​
> 
> 
> 
> You think it's human nature to torture and behead innocent people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Violence and murder have always been firmly embedded in collective human Nature, especially against those you falsely perceive as "innocent"
> 
> ​
Click to expand...



These people can "sugar coat" it all they want. Muslims' teach preach coach encourage demand killing of anyone not willing to join their cult.   There is plenty of evidence,  I no longer give them reasonable doubt.  They are at war with "others".


----------



## Coyote

S.J. said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is not to blame for human Nature​
> 
> 
> 
> You think it's human nature to torture and behead innocent people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Violence and murder have always been firmly embedded in collective human Nature, especially against those you falsely perceive as "innocent"*
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Women and children?
Click to expand...


I wouldn't assume women are innocent...


----------



## S.J.

Coyote said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is not to blame for human Nature​
> 
> 
> 
> You think it's human nature to torture and behead innocent people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Violence and murder have always been firmly embedded in collective human Nature, especially against those you falsely perceive as "innocent"*
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Women and children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't assume women are innocent...
Click to expand...

Of course not, but what about children?


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

As I said... violence and murder are firmly embedded in collective human Nature.  Those who are most commonly perceived as "innocent" are often more vulnerable targets and thus tend to fall in greater numbers.
​


----------



## Coyote

S.J. said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is not to blame for human Nature​
> 
> 
> 
> You think it's human nature to torture and behead innocent people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Violence and murder have always been firmly embedded in collective human Nature, especially against those you falsely perceive as "innocent"*
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Women and children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't assume women are innocent...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course not, but what about children?
Click to expand...


Depends on the child but in general, yes.


----------



## gallantwarrior

S.J. said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually both of those images depict a world with Islam.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but only one of those images is a conclusive fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam is not to blame for human Nature
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think it's human nature to torture and behead innocent people?
Click to expand...

The goddess of asstara does.  Makes you wonder what kind of person would find such behavior OK, doesn't it?  Glad she/he/it doesn't live in my neighborhood.  I wonder whether her neighbors are missing any cats or small dogs?


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

gallantwarrior said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually both of those images depict a world with Islam.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but only one of those images is a conclusive fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam is not to blame for human Nature
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think it's human nature to torture and behead innocent people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The goddess of asstara does.  Makes you wonder what kind of person would find such behavior OK, doesn't it?  Glad she/he/it doesn't live in my neighborhood.  I wonder whether her neighbors are missing any cats or small dogs?
Click to expand...


Murder and violence are firmly embedded in collective human Nature.  So is passion, and love... but violence?  Anger? Hatred?  Maliciousness?  These things are one half of who we are as human beings. The ability to embrace, rise above, or become consumed by these things are part of what gives meaning to our lives and makes the human experience as epic as it is.

​


----------



## gallantwarrior

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually both of those images depict a world with Islam.
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but only one of those images is a conclusive fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam is not to blame for human Nature
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think it's human nature to torture and behead innocent people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The goddess of asstara does.  Makes you wonder what kind of person would find such behavior OK, doesn't it?  Glad she/he/it doesn't live in my neighborhood.  I wonder whether her neighbors are missing any cats or small dogs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Murder and violence are firmly embedded in collective human Nature.  So is passion, and love... but violence?  Anger? Hatred?  Maliciousness?  These things are one half of who we are as human beings. The ability to embrace, rise above, or become consumed by these things are part of what gives meaning to our lives and makes the human experience as epic as it is.
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

You know, you are absolutely right.  All of us have the capacity for both good and evil.  And our ability to entertain this full range of emotional action and reaction really does make us different from most other animals.  But don't you think that as _humans_, we have not only the _ability_ to move beyond our baser natures, but a societal _obligation_ to do so?


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

gallantwarrior said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but only one of those images is a conclusive fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is not to blame for human Nature
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think it's human nature to torture and behead innocent people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The goddess of asstara does.  Makes you wonder what kind of person would find such behavior OK, doesn't it?  Glad she/he/it doesn't live in my neighborhood.  I wonder whether her neighbors are missing any cats or small dogs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Murder and violence are firmly embedded in collective human Nature.  So is passion, and love... but violence?  Anger? Hatred?  Maliciousness?  These things are one half of who we are as human beings. The ability to embrace, rise above, or become consumed by these things are part of what gives meaning to our lives and makes the human experience as epic as it is.
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, you are absolutely right.  All of us have the capacity for both good and evil.  And our ability to entertain this full range of emotional action and reaction really does make us different from most other animals.  But don't you think that as _humans_, we have not only the _ability_ to move beyond our baser natures, but a societal _obligation_ to do so?
Click to expand...


The ability?  Yes.  A "societal obligation"?  No, I don't.   Not me personally, anyway.  But you know what?  The majority of Muslims do.  The majority of Muslims do indeed feel a societal obligation, and an obligation to God, to control and- as you put it- "move beyond their baser Natures".

Religion can help with that, and in many cases it does.  But because of that very Nature, religions have inevitably been also used to encourage violence, torture, murder, etc.  Religion, however is not to blame.  Individual humans and the choices they make are to blame.

I don't see it as "good" or "evil".  I see death where there is death.  I see love where there is love.  I see individuals make choices that are responsible for devastation which is often attributed to entire religions... religions which have also been used to encourage peace and happiness.
​


----------



## gt1085

JakeStarkey said:


> Don't be that dork.  Both sides are wrong.
> 
> February of last year
> Tens of thousands of Muslims flee Christian militias in Central African Republic  Tens of thousands of Muslims flee Christian militias in Central African Republic
> 
> Jan of this year
> UN: Muslims ethnically cleansed in CAR
> UN: Muslims ethnically cleansed in CAR
> 
> February of this year
> Christian Militias Slaughtering African Muslims Because Christianity Is A Religion Of Peace
> Christian Militias Slaughtering African Muslims Because Christianity Is A Religion Of Peace


Hmm,Interesting,How about christians killing Native indigenous People Here In America.


----------



## gt1085

S.J. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be that dork.  Both sides are wrong.
> 
> February of last year
> Tens of thousands of Muslims flee Christian militias in Central African Republic  Tens of thousands of Muslims flee Christian militias in Central African Republic
> 
> Jan of this year
> UN: Muslims ethnically cleansed in CAR
> UN: Muslims ethnically cleansed in CAR
> 
> February of this year
> Christian Militias Slaughtering African Muslims Because Christianity Is A Religion Of Peace
> Christian Militias Slaughtering African Muslims Because Christianity Is A Religion Of Peace
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bitch when the Christians start fighting back, isn't it?
Click to expand...

christians have never ceased their kill spree till this very day.


----------



## gt1085

num_nut said:


> One side is always at Fault.  Muslims are clearly at fault since day 1 about 9999999999 to 1.  They are going to eliminate you and everyone not like them when they can.   The only answer is eliminate Muslims from the planet.


Ha,I Say christians By Far.


----------



## gt1085

JakeStarkey said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be that dork.  Both sides are wrong.
> 
> February of last year
> Tens of thousands of Muslims flee Christian militias in Central African Republic  Tens of thousands of Muslims flee Christian militias in Central African Republic
> 
> Jan of this year
> UN: Muslims ethnically cleansed in CAR
> UN: Muslims ethnically cleansed in CAR
> 
> February of this year
> Christian Militias Slaughtering African Muslims Because Christianity Is A Religion Of Peace
> Christian Militias Slaughtering African Muslims Because Christianity Is A Religion Of Peace
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you have a problem with them fighting back?  Seems like "turn the other cheek" is just getting them hacked to hell, their churches burned wholesale, and any associated historical artifacts destroyed.  If I were a Christian in a country that was being attacked by the muslim animal hordes, I'd damned sure be proactive in my defense.  Seems the only thing muslim sub-humans understand is gross, obtuse violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GW, those are your words, not mine.  Both sides are fighting each other; both sides are burning, maiming, torturing, and killing in Africa.
> 
> The Palestinian teenagers with knives are flat our assassins.  Kill them.
Click to expand...

lol,those so-called isrealies are Far Sure Murders,it is`nt their land anyways.Maybe europeans need to keep their mouth close most of the time,if not all the time.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Jews, Christians, and Muslims kill.  Regularly.  Each other and outsiders.  Regularly.


----------



## gt1085

JakeStarkey said:


> Jews, Christians, and Muslims kill.  Regularly.  Each other and outsiders.  Regularly.


You Can Say That.Same As Christians there Is No Difference.


----------



## emilynghiem

gt1085 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews, Christians, and Muslims kill.  Regularly.  Each other and outsiders.  Regularly.
> 
> 
> 
> You Can Say That.Same As Christians there Is No Difference.
Click to expand...


The difference gt1085 
is that with Christian laws, there are scriptures that provide instructions on resolving conflicts peaceably to restore good faith relations in Christ Jesus
See Matthew 18:15-20

Islam does not provide such instructions directly, but indirectly calls followers to respect the same authorities, prophets and laws given
in the Jewish Torah the Christian scriptures and the Muslim Koran.

So the same Christian teachings are needed to check
BOTH abuses by Jews Christians and Muslims who follow this same authority of laws given by God.

That's the difference.

They either depend on Christian correction using Biblical laws
or Constitutional corrections using Constitutional laws.
Since not all people are religious followers, I find
the Constitutional laws to be the more universal check against abuses.


----------



## gt1085

emilynghiem said:


> gt1085 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews, Christians, and Muslims kill.  Regularly.  Each other and outsiders.  Regularly.
> 
> 
> 
> You Can Say That.Same As Christians there Is No Difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference gt1085
> is that with Christian laws, there are scriptures that provide instructions on resolving conflicts peaceably to restore good faith relations in Christ Jesus
> See Matthew 18:15-20
> 
> Islam does not provide such instructions directly, but indirectly calls followers to respect the same authorities, prophets and laws given
> in the Jewish Torah the Christian scriptures and the Muslim Koran.
> 
> So the same Christian teachings are needed to check
> BOTH abuses by Jews Christians and Muslims who follow this same authority of laws given by God.
> 
> That's the difference.
> 
> They either depend on Christian correction using Biblical laws
> or Constitutional corrections using Constitutional laws.
> Since not all people are religious followers, I find
> the Constitutional laws to be the more universal check against abuses.
Click to expand...

Hell know jesus christ isn`t nothing but fake made up by caucasians that all jesus is a tool for slavery everyone knows this.Christian have no right are authority to change anything concerning the gospel nothing to do with this whatsoever.


----------

